# Thiết bị định vị xe hơi quản lý giờ làm việc của lái xe



## Bachviettech (7/1/21)

*Thiết bị định vị xe hơi* là dòng sản phẩm rất tốt dành cho các doanh nghiệp cũng như cá nhân. Với doanh nghiệp, dễ dàng quản lý giờ làm việc của lái xe. Với cá nhân giám sát xe mọi lúc mọi nơi
[caption id="" align="aligncenter" width="900"]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_Thiết bị định vị ô tô xe máy dễ sử dụng, dễ lắp đặt_[/caption]*1. Giải pháp quản lý nhân viên từ thiết bị định vị xe hơi*
Thiết bị định vị xe hơi giải pháp quản lý phương tiện tốt nhất cho bạn nếu như:
- Bạn đang gặp khó khăn trong việc quản lý đội xe, nhóm xe, nhân viên của cá nhân hay công ty mình
- Bạn là người năng động không ngại thay đổi và muốn áp dụng công nghệ mới. Việc giám sát phương tiện để giảm bớt chi phí nhân sự quản lý. Nâng cao hiệu suất làm việc của lái xe
- Giải pháp quản lý phương tiện dễ dàng qua điện thoại, máy tính. Làm minh bạch toàn bộ quá trình làm việc của lái xe
- Trong thời buổi công nghệ 4.0 lên ngôi việc quản lý phương tiện, lái xe, quá trình làm việc… trở nên dễ dàng. Chỉ cần bạn sử dụng thiết bị định vị xe hơi



*Tham khảo ngay






 Định vị ô tô X7S





 Định vị ô tô hợp chuẩn XT35*
*2. Gắn thiết bị định vị cho xe hơi giúp bạn*
- Giám sát vị trí của xe 24/24 chi tiết và chính xác nhất
- *Định vị ô tô* theo dõi trực tiếp qua điện thoại, máy tính có kết nối Internet
- Giải pháp quản lý quá trình dừng đỗ của xe
+ Biết địa điểm xe dừng
+ Thời gian xe dừng, thời gian bắt đầu, thời gian kết thúc dừng xe và tổng thời gian xe dừng
+ Trạng thái xe dừng điều hòa tắt hay mở, cửa xe đóng hay mở….
*Tham khảo video hướng dẫn sử dụng phần mềm xem định vị ô tô*

*Xem hướng dẫn sử dụng phần mềm tại video của Việt Tech*
- Quản lý vận tốc của xe di chuyển
Hệ thống phần mềm sẽ cung cấp và ghi nhận lại theo thời gian thực kết hợp với bản đồ xe. Từ đó giúp bạn biết được vận tốc xe di chuyển
- Giám sát lộ trình di chuyển của xe
+ Mô phỏng đường đi
+ Báo cáo lộ trình theo ngày, tuần, tháng… hoặc theo thời gian tùy chọn
_Liên hệ ngay 0975 883 811 để được tư vấn cụ thể nhất về việc *gắn thiết bị định vị cho xe hơi*_
[caption id="" align="aligncenter" width="664"]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_Định vị X7S lắp đặt trên mọi loại xe_[/caption]
*3. Định vị ô tô giải pháp quản lý phương tiện*
- Giám sát xe tải nhờ các ứng dụng, phần mềm được áp dụng
- Giám sát xe du lịch biết rõ vị trí xe, vận tốc xe, cảnh báo tốc độ…
- Giám sát xe cho thuê giúp quản lý chặt chẽ và bí mật phương tiện khi cho khách thuê
- Quản lý xe điện – theo dõi trạng thái hoạt động của xe
- Quản lý xe khách dễ dàng nắm được mọi hoạt động bên trong xe
- Quản lý xe máy giúp theo dõi, giám sát chiếc xe cực dễ dàng
- Quản lý xe công trình để biết được tình trạng hoạt động của xe như thế nào
- Giám sát xe contaner đáp ứng mọi nhu cầu quản lý của chủ doanh nghiệp
- Quản lý tàu thủy nội địa từ xa bằng phần mềm trên điện thoại hoặc máy tính
_Mọi thông tin chi tiết về thiết bị định vị xe hơi quý vị có thể liên hệ trực tiếp với Việt Tech. Chúng tôi sẽ tư vấn để bạn có lựa chọn tốt nhất_
Công ty TNHH Thiết bị công nghệ và dịch vụ toàn cầu VIỆT TECH

*VPHN:* Số 9, Ngõ 92 Nguyễn Khánh Toàn, Q. Cầu Giấy, Hà Nội
*VPHCM: *Số 22C Ngô Đức Kế, P.12, Q.Bình Thạnh, TP HCM
*Hotline: 0975883811 – 0902247699 *
*Website: dinhvitoancau.net*
*Shopee: shopee.vn.dinhviviettechgps*


----------

